# Clomid & Clearblue Monitor... am I ovulating?



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

i am on cd9 today and today was the first day my clearblue monitor asked me to test... and it has come on as ''high''. on cd7 i have ewcm and pink spotting, and on cd8 i had ewcm and brown spotting.
i took 50mg of clomid days cd2-cd6 this is my first cycle. am i ovulating now?
xx


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

Your monitor may still be getting to know you so I would jump on hubby now. You should get lows then highs then 2 peak days then 1 more high then back to low. That is only when the monitor knows your system I hope this helps.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think I replied on another thread to you the other day.... 

Fertility monitors/OPKs detect the LH surge *before* ovulation...they don't show when you're actually ovulating.

If you're getting a high/+ve result then this could be the beginning of the LH surge...once you get the surge you would usually ovulate around 36 hours later.

From what you've explained, I wouldn't say you were "ovulating now" but its best to have as much sex as possible from now onwards as you could well ovulate in next day or so.

Is that your temp chart that you've included as your avatar ? You should get a dip in temp just before ovulation and then a rise after ovulation...and should remain elevated until AF arrives (or if pg then will stay high)...my temp never dropped until day my AF arrived or sometimes day after AF arrived.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

lol yeah sorry thats my temp chart. I didnt know how else to get it on here lol. The reason I thought I might be ovulating is because on CD7 I had lots of EWCM with pink spotting and a high cervix and on CD8 I had EWCM with brown spotting and a high cervix. My cervix is still high today on CD9 and my clearblue monitor said ''high''. 
I did an opk stick on CD7 and there was a line... it was inbetween a faint line and the darkness of the control line. So it wasn't a full positive but it also wasn't a negative.
My temps have dipped this morning if you class it as a dip. But whether it will rise or not I don't know.
Just wondered really if it is possible to ovulate 3 days after my last Clomid pill.
Is bedding every day best? As going to start doing it everyday now until after ovulation. So I hope I am ovulating now or I'll be knackered if I have to do it everyday for 2 weeks lol.
xXx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Just wanted to metion that with OPKs then if the line is at all lighter than the control line it's a negative. I used to ov quite late on and used to get reasonable dark ones on CD14 or 15 and then they would got back to no line again, and then darker and then none, and it doesn't really mean anything unless you get a line as dark or darker than the control line. This is just for OPKs, I don't know about your Clearblue monitor as I've never used one. 

I'd get stuck in to some BMS every other day from now until you know you've definitely ov'd. Sometimes I used to go every day once I got a +ive OPK. 

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If your test line on the OPK was lighter than the control line then this is a negative OPK. The OPK is detecting LH which will be present anyway....but for the OPK to have a +ve result then your test line needs to be the same colour or darker than the control line...this indicates the LH surge...and after the LH surge you will usually ovulate around 36hrs later....

...so if you're cd9 today and have definitely got a +ve OPK indicating LH surge then you would probably ovulate around cd11/12/13....so that would be about 5/6/7 days following your last clomid pill.

You need to do the OPK tests from around 12pm onwards...you shouldn't really do them in the morning as it can take several hours for the LH to be detected properly in your pee...

Also, you need to be aware that Clomid can effect OPKs as well so it could be this, that you're using the OPK/fertility monitor too soon after taking the last pill...

*Q: Does Clomid cause problems with OPKs?

A: Clomid (Serophene/clomiphene citrate) can cause a false positive in OPKs if taken too soon after finishing the prescription. According to most of the manufacturers you should wait at least 3 days before using an OPK. If you take Clomid days 3-7 you can begin testing on day 10. If you take it 5-9, you should wait until day 12.* So going by this information, if you stopped clomid on cd6 then you can start testing from today, which is just showing the beginning of LH surge now.

You're not actually ovulating 3 days after taking the last Clomid pill...you're on cd9 today and have only just got a possible LH surge showing...so ovulation will be in next day and half (or so...sometimes its up to about 48 hours after the +ve OPK).

Just try to have as much sex as possible...every other day should be fine...when we've had to do tests for IVF etc, my DP always has to "abstain" for between 60-72 hours to ensure the best quality/quantity so this gives you some sort of indication on how often to have sex...we've been told when ttc naturally to try at least every other day...every day if possible....just go with what you feel is best....
sperm lives for 3-5 days so as long as always a good supply waiting then you'll be covered...egg only lives 12-24 hours and then dies if not fertilised.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

